# Al Mohler on SBC Resolution on Exiting Public Schools



## crhoades (Jun 17, 2005)

http://www.albertmohler.com/commentary_read.php?cdate=2005-06-17
Needed: An Exit Strategy.

Looks like the SBC is trying to outdo the PCA!


----------



## govols (Jun 17, 2005)

It is awesome what Mohler has done / is doing with Southern.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 17, 2005)

> I believe that now is the time for responsible Southern Baptists to develop an exit strategy from the public schools. This strategy would affirm the basic and ultimate responsibility of Christian parents to take charge of the education of their own children. The strategy would also affirm the responsibility of churches to equip parents, support families, and offer alternatives. At the same time, this strategy must acknowledge that Southern Baptist churches, families, and parents do not yet see the same realities, the same threats, and the same challenges in every context. Sadly, this is almost certainly just a matter of time.



This is more realistic and if they succeed in this, then I think the other conservative denominations will follow. But I can't help but wonder, how bad will the government schools really become when all the Christians are gone, and no more parents are left who will protest the perversion of the elites?


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 17, 2005)

I think public schools will implode. With no moral backbone or basis, it'll only be a matter of time before they start devouring their own upon entry to the school building.

I say that as a public school teacher, by the way.

And by the time that happens, I'll be either a full-time pastor or teaching music at the university level.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OS_X_
> I think public schools will implode.




And that would be.....bad?


----------

